# Anyone gender sway??



## LoveMy2Boys2

Hi ladies! I have 2 boys, we are TTC and played a few tricks to sway for a girl, I heard if the woman doesn't orgasm and the man deposits very shallow/barely inside then it increases chance for a girl.... Also read to do those tricks a few days before O.... We did those tricks but on O day , anyone do any girl tricks or tried the tricks I have tried and have a gender yet?! 
Any thoughts greatly appreciated!! 
Thanks!!


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

Anyoneeee ??


----------



## onceisenough1

I swayed girl. I took sudafed evening primrose oil,shallow deposit jump and dump etc......
Mines a girl...good luck


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

Really?! Thanks for the response! Jump n dump lol. Did u do it a few days before O or during O? Just wondering my chances here !! ;)


----------



## onceisenough1

A few days before...maybe 3....you probably have a great shot


----------



## lucky_star

Swaying didn't work for me I tried it with my third and got another boy. And with this one we had bd everyday even in O because we wasn't swaying seems how it never worked in the passed. And we are pregnant with a girl!! You get what you get it's 50% chance either way you go! So there is no proof the swaying works it's all for fun!


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

Thanks ladies!! I conceived both of my boys on O day .... Just so happened to be the only fertile day we were able to BD both times around....which went along with the boy theory .... So I really wonder if works or not lol.


----------



## saraaa

Have you google the Chinese pregnancy calendar?? God knows how it works but it's right for everyone in my family... It's predicting a girl for me, only between 4 and 6 weeks at the mo so we've got a while yet lol :)


----------



## Moolia

I did a sway for a girl. Did jump and dump, shallow bd, no big O, slightly changed diet and bd'd every day for 7 days until 2 days before ov! I actually was shocked when I found out I was pregnant as I felt we'd done everything not to get pregnant!

With ds we bd'd every other day for a few days before ov and then on ov day and the day after. We did deep positions and I went straight to sleep after so nothing would come out! Plus I ate loads of bananas which are supposed to sway boy. 

It will be interesting to find out if this one is a girl or boy as the conception was so different! 

When do you find out? I had hoped to find out today but baby wasn't playing ball!!


----------



## Moolia

Just thought I'd update to say that we have been told we are team pink! :) so my sway worked!! Yay! :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

I swayed big time! Been on a low nutrient diet for 6 months before, took supplements to lower testosterone and had one attempt at ovulation, jump and dump for low sperm count. I have to say before with my boys, from what I've learnt on Genderdreaming, I was strongly swaying boy before so I think it improved my odds :D


----------



## sfish

I didnt sway I do have 3 boys we bd every day neally didnt jump and dump and were having a girl : ) xx


----------



## Boo44

What's jump and dump!!

I didn't sway but I'd like a girl after my boy. It was an accidental conception so I know it was on one of only 2 days we conceived without contraception (!) either like 8 days before ovulation or 3 days before. I think that's the main difference to my son, as we were trying then so bd'd every other day up to and beyond ovulation. 

Am team yellow but dying to know now xx


----------

